# overnight stay



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi everyone and best wishes for 2011. 

Can anyone recommend a place to overnight after arriving on the Santander Ferry beginning of April please? (We will be on our way towards Lisbon). We are looking to drive about 100-150 miles before stopping for the night, and will be going in the direction of Salamanca.
Many thanks


----------



## kate1717 (Jan 10, 2011)

I did this drive last year and we stopped in Valladolid which is just under half way. Im not sure when your ferry gets in but we lost the morning so it was a good place to stop for us as we got an early start the next day and made great time to Lisbon.

We stayed in the Hotel Vincci Valladolid and had a pleasant night. It can be a little tricky to find if you dont have sat nav though as its on the edge of the town so I would suggest making sure you have directions or an idea of of where it is.
Hope this helps.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*hotel stay*

Thanks for the hotel name - although we have maps and a little used GPS we still manage to get lost so easily! We get into Santander about noon so by the time we get off the ferry and find out way south (hopefully it is marked clearly !) we think it may be best not to be too adventurous that day and just find somewhere to eat and sleep that night.
I am also looking on the hotel.com site to see if there is a hotel on the outskirts before we get involved in town centres!
Will be grateful for any more pointers.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have stopped several times at the PUENTE ROMANA Hotel Puente Romano de Salamanca ****

Easy on and off the motorway.

Book at http://www.booking.com/hotel/es/puente-romano-de-salamanca.en.html

It is a short walk across the old Roman bridge into the town.
Secure guest parking!!


Happy to tell you the easy way to get there avoiding the town centre


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you - will come back once I have sorted it out.


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, we have never stopped on our way to Coimbra from Santander, but so long as you keep on the main drag to Viseu in Portugal you will see plenty of overnight stops on the way, we drive with dogs and a large trailer and it takes us 7 to 9 hours at the most and keeping to the speed limit, with plenty of stops to get to Coimbra and always arrive just before lighting up time. Lisbon is another 2 or so hours from here.
good luck and if we can help let us know. 
regards Paul


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We find that booking (dot) com is an excellent website for hotel bookings and often have prices that are lower than the hotels' own websites. You can also set criteria, such as 'pet friendly' so that you get the type of hotel you require. We have used them umpteen times for our hotel selection when going to and from UK and are doing so for our long weekend visit to Jerez de la Frontera next month.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have driven this route many times, most of the time we dont bother to stop over and just drive the 8 hours to Tomar in one day, but when we have decided to stop on the way we normally drive into Salamanca, lots of hotels on the main road bypassing the city itself,(but you will have to come off the motorway) 
We have also stayed a few times in Burgos,again lots of hotels but it does get a bit busy there, Have never bothered to book anything in advance as i prefare the freedom to keep driving until iam ready to stop, then find a hotel.

If your going to Lisbon then its probably quicker to follow the A23 south then west towards the A1 should take around 9 hours in total.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice, sorry havent replied before, Montezuma's Revenge came calling and laid us low!!


----------

